

Web-Based Turbo Pascal compiler (2013) - Audiophilip
http://www.teamten.com/lawrence/projects/turbo_pascal_compiler/

======
aidenn0
Turbo Pascal was a high point of the 80s for IDEs that were cheap, fast, and
ran on modest hardware.

------
agumonkey
I have an undescribable feeling of beauty watching their demo
[http://imgur.com/s08vgSz](http://imgur.com/s08vgSz)

------
pan69
Whoo. I actually used this Pascal compiler on DOS. Must have been the late
80's, maybe 88 or so? Not sure what the version was. Cool stuff!

------
stuaxo
This is awesome, I wonder how hard it would be for this to emulate vga mode
13h, 320x200 256 colours?

~~~
joezydeco
You mean like this?

[http://www.pcjs.org/configs/pc/machines/5160/cga/256kb/win10...](http://www.pcjs.org/configs/pc/machines/5160/cga/256kb/win101/)

~~~
aidenn0
That's CGA, which is an older standard than the EGA used by the article.

